

AMD joins Intel and Nokia on MeeGo efforts - devmonk
http://blogs.amd.com/press/2010/11/15/amd-joins-meego-linux-open-source-linux-project-for-next-generation-mobile-embedded-platforms/

======
devmonk
More about MeeGo:

\- <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MeeGo>

\- <http://www.linuxfoundation.org/lp/page/meego>

\- <http://www.linuxfoundation.org/node/5888>

